# How to speak louder



## IronMike (Nov 5, 2019)

got told at work that I speak timidly.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 5, 2019)

IronMike said:


> got told at work that I speak timidly.


do u have a deep voice


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 5, 2019)

least of ur worries if someone has the balls to talk bad about your voice. they probably think ur subhuman and will talk shit to u anyway they can, ur voice just happens to be an easy target


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Nov 5, 2019)

Get on nofap.


----------



## IronMike (Nov 5, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> do u have a deep voice


yes


Vitruvian said:


> least of ur worries if someone has the balls to talk bad about your voice. they probably think ur subhuman and will talk shit to u anyway they can, ur voice just happens to be an easy target


She was an instructor who is training me for my job which requires that I speak loudly.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 5, 2019)

IronMike said:


> yes
> 
> She was an instructor who is training me for my job which requires that I speak loudly.


yeah same i have a deep voice and i always think people can hear me bc i can hear myself perfectly lol.


----------



## IronMike (Nov 5, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> yeah same i have a deep voice and i always think people can hear me bc i can hear myself perfectly lol.


exactly. I'm just going to start using my diaphragm. And not giving a fuck whether people think I'm aggressive because I'm loud. Rather be known as an aggressive guy than a timid mouse


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 5, 2019)

IronMike said:


> exactly. I'm just going to start using my diaphragm. And not giving a fuck whether people think I'm aggressive because I'm loud. Rather be known as an aggressive guy than a timid mouse


fuark if i use my diagram i’ll scare ppl jfl


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Nov 5, 2019)

IronMike said:


> got told at work that I speak timidly.





Warmest Black said:


> Get on nofap.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 5, 2019)

Mew and chew gum, you gonna have Thanos's voice.


----------



## fukmylyf (Nov 5, 2019)

have u tried speaking louder


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 5, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Mew and chew gum, you gonna have Thanos's voice.


on a serious note, maxillary expansion actually can increase the resonance of your voice


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 5, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> on a serious note, maxillary expansion actually can increase the resonance of your voice


Not really, vocal cords vibrate in the larynx, not the mouth. If you don't believe me, check Ronald Ead's first and last video on his youtube channel. Same voice, with different maxillas.


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 5, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Not really, vocal cords vibrate in the larynx, not the mouth. If you don't believe me, check Ronald Ead's first and last video on his youtube channel. Same voice, with different maxillas.


I don't think it's also in a laterally way, I'm also talking forward n upward expansion, or something that causes the airway size to increase (which I think it's the palate or something, but tbh idk if airway size even correlates)


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 5, 2019)

inject T ngl


----------



## IronMike (Nov 5, 2019)

fukmylyf said:


> have u tried speaking louder


what do you mean by speaking louder?


----------



## fukmylyf (Nov 5, 2019)

IronMike said:


> what do you mean by speaking louder?


HAVE U TRIED SPEAKING LOUDER


----------



## IronMike (Nov 5, 2019)

fukmylyf said:


> HAVE U TRIED SPEAKING LOUDER


obviously not.....


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 6, 2019)

Primordial screaming.


----------



## DoctorPMA (Nov 6, 2019)

Just speak louder. Wtf kind of problem is that anyway?


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 6, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> fuark if i use my diagram i’ll scare ppl jfl


Do you have big adam's apple too ? sometimes I sound like a truck in my head tbh


----------



## IronMike (Nov 6, 2019)

DoctorPMA said:


> Just speak louder. Wtf kind of problem is that anyway?


Just speak louder bro

thanks pal.


----------



## DoctorPMA (Nov 6, 2019)

IronMike said:


> Just speak louder bro
> 
> thanks pal.


ur welcome


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 6, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> Do you have big adam's apple too ? sometimes I sound like a truck in my head tbh


yeah i do.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 6, 2019)

I somehow cant maintain deep voice when it gets louder. Unlike ngigers in hollywood


----------



## gigachadcel (Nov 6, 2019)

Raise your voice


----------



## Drugs (Nov 6, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> fuark if i use my diagram i’ll scare ppl jfl





CopeAndRope said:


> Primordial screaming.


For some reason I keep thinking you two are the same person. I have no idea why but I just do


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 6, 2019)

Drugs said:


> For some reason I keep thinking you two are the same person. I have no idea why but I just do


----------



## ae7hyr (Nov 6, 2019)

I was a theater-kid in high school, and we were taught not to speak louder per se, but to instead project our voice further.

Distance, not volume. Practice taking deep, slow breaths with your diaphragm. Too many people breathe shallowly with their chest. If you speak from below your chest (which might not make sense now, but once you practice your breathing you'll feel the difference), you'll naturally put more effort into projecting your voice, because even though it's not traveling further in a literal sense, you feel as if you have to put more effort in.

You're basically tricking/training your mind into putting more _oopmh_ behind your voice.


----------



## x30001 (Nov 6, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>


lmaooooo


fukmylyf said:


> have u tried speaking louder


You're not blackpilled enough. Everyone knows it's impossible to raise your voice. THATS BLUEPILL THINKING. Swallow the blackpill guys!!


fukmylyf said:


> HAVE U TRIED SPEAKING LOUDER


What is "speaking louder".


----------



## spark (Nov 6, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Not really, vocal cords vibrate in the larynx, not the mouth. If you don't believe me, check Ronald Ead's first and last video on his youtube channel. Same voice, with different maxillas.





Sounds a bit deeper to me tbh and looks a lot better


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 6, 2019)

I was actually excepting to see the threat where i'll legitimately speak louder


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 6, 2019)

spark said:


> Sounds a bit deeper to me tbh and looks a lot better



The difference is negligible and it could be due to environmental factors as different positions of the room, different mics, cameras, etc...


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 6, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> The difference is negligible and it could be due to environmental factors as different positions of the room, different mics, cameras, etc...


I actually think forward growth is what results in a resonating voice, pugs with flat faces always sound like they're choking, I know it's just dogs but like there has to be a correlation.


----------



## spark (Nov 6, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> The difference is negligible and it could be due to environmental factors as different positions of the room, different mics, cameras, etc...


Sure it could be, also his aged in the time frame. I still think it could be the way though, I have a nasal cuck voice because of my terrible maxilla I believe. Maybe I am just coping I don't know.


----------



## Justttt (Nov 6, 2019)

my voice has been the same since middle school


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 23, 2019)

Just scream thory


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 23, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> I actually think forward growth is what results in a resonating voice, pugs with flat faces always sound like they're choking, I know it's just dogs but like there has to be a correlation.


Good point. Might have correlation.


IronMike said:


> got told at work that I speak timidly.


Ropemaxx and reversing your life energy could work. 
You can speak loudrr in the astral.


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 23, 2019)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Good point. Might have correlation.
> 
> Ropemaxx and reversing your life energy could work.
> You can speak loudrr in the astral.


btw I wanted to ask u this, what do u know about eckhart tolle? u read The Power of Now?


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 23, 2019)

fukmylyf said:


> have u tried speaking louder


I legit lost my fucking shit lmao


Traxanas said:


> I actually think forward growth is what results in a resonating voice, pugs with flat faces always sound like they're choking, I know it's just dogs but like there has to be a correlation.


You clearly have never heard of Christopher Hitchens


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 23, 2019)

Speak louder


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 23, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> btw I wanted to ask u this, what do u know about eckhart tolle? u read The Power of Now?


Yes that's what i read. It also caused some changes in me. I try to concentrate on the present now with varying success.


----------



## john_cope (Nov 26, 2019)

be sexy


----------

